

The solar powered LED-bulb - hackermom
http://nokero.com/index.php

======
winter_blue
$15 for a bulb? This is just business men tapping into environmentalism.

~~~
Daniel_Newby
And solar cells, and battery, and possibly a bit of electronics ...

